# Sig request.



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I guess i've been siggyless for a while now, would love if someone could make me a Dan Henderson one, not with my username or anything just something cool with Dan on it. I'll pay or make someone gold or whatever the maker wants.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll get on it right now as I have nothing to do.

So, a Hendo sig without your name, but I can put his name in it, yeah? Text is always good to work with.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

M.C said:


> I'll get on it right now as I have nothing to do.
> 
> So, a Hendo sig without your name, but I can put his name in it, yeah? Text is always good to work with.


Yeah you can definitely put his name in it. I appreciate you using your free time to make it for me, thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

How's that?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

M.C said:


> How's that?


Looks awesome. So do I just "save as", then insert in siggy part? 

Thanks again, definitely appreciate it.

Edit: Tried saving it and ULing from my PC but it says its way too big, I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No problem, I'll put it in for you.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

M.C said:


> No problem, I'll put it in for you.


You're awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's in now, odd it's not showing up on your posts in this thread except your last one.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

M.C said:


> It's in now, odd it's not showing up on your posts in this thread except your last one.


I noticed that too, thought maybe it works different for sigs than avatars. I did center it, but doubt that would affect anything.

It is actually not in any of my posts prior to you putting it in for me.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It doesn't. 

I'm going to have to look into it, but at least it's in.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

M.C said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> I'm going to have to look into it, but at least it's in.


For sure, that is quite weird though lol.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Try manually doing it, maybe there's something wrong with Admincp.

Remove your sig (delete it from your sig options in user CP), save changes.

Go to www.tinypic.com and upload the sig

Then, copy/paste the message board img text into your sig area.

See if it works.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

M.C said:


> Try manually doing it, maybe there's something wrong with Admincp.
> 
> Remove your sig (delete it from your sig options in user CP), save changes.
> 
> ...


Exact same issue lol...

All good though don't waste a shitload of time trying to figure it out my previous posts will be long gone soon enough so it wont matter.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It has something to do with your "show signature" box being off by default when you have no sig, and turns on when you do, so that is why.

It will show up for you in all your new posts. Enjoy.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

M.C said:


> It has something to do with your "show signature" box being off by default when you have no sig, and turns on when you do, so that is why.
> 
> It will show up for you in all your new posts. Enjoy.


All good. I like it, I have no clue how to make them and am clueless in PS or whatever people use to make them so coming and asking was my only hope.

Edit: Ewww almost forgot to credit you on it, that would have been embarrassing.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No need to credit buddy, I just do it off and on for fun, enjoy and let me know if you need an avatar or something.


----------

